# Some good news finally.



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm on my second 70 GTO, the first one I purchased sight unseen off of eBay. Unfortunately the car didn't look bad minus the roof when bidding. Well the car collected water and rusted inside out and was more than I wanted to sign up for the first go round. Needed floor pans almost all. New quarters both sided and a roof panel, along with trunk and various patches. So I traded my 70 GTO and some cash and upgraded to a 95% rust free Southwestern 70 455HO car. The car came with a bill of sale. Well it has been a journey, but today I found out the title is coming in 8 weeks or possibly sooner (had a company do this for me). Which was my only reserve about pouring money into this car. I have the front clip disassembled and am currently in the progress of a frame off restoration. This will be my first restoration. I've been taking lots of pictures and notes  So I'm pretty excited, got this news first thing today. I have been chasing the title for almost 9 months. 

Now tomorrow hopefully I will be hearing back from the bank. I also am about to close on my first house, but more importantly my first two car garage for the goat.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the HOUSE and the GTO!!! Eric........ya' gotta have a laboratory to work in!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great News Josh.....FYI when these things are apart they will take up two spaces in the garage and the parts will fill a shed...LOL.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to hear things are turning around for you! 

Now pictures of the new car, new house and new SHOP SPACE!!!

:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrat on the garage!! :cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heck Josh, you should have let me know. I can get you a title in a couple weeks, as long as it wasnt stolen and doesnt have any liens on it.  Congrats on the house, and on the cool GTO. If they cant get you a title, PM me the VIN and we will work it out. I had to do that with my 65, and it only cost me $35.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Josh, on the car and a place to work!

Hey Brian, what I want to know is how you managed to *only* use two spaces with your car apart? What's your secret? My wife would love to know... :rofl:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Bear i was lucky enough to be able to do mine "frame on" and leave enough room for the wife to squeeze in for the winter months (30'x36' garage /shop with 12x16 attached office)....The shed and my office held all the "off" and new parts. now that its done i need to clean all the spaces up and paint the floors....


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will get some pictures uploaded as soon as I can. Where I'm living now we have no internet at the moment, but maybe I can load some up on a flash drive and get them posted tomorrow on my lunch break at work. 

I'm pretty excited about getting started on this car. I am anticipating it being a lot of work and want to do almost the whole car entirely in my garage. I have worked on all my own cars throughout my life, so I am pretty confident in doing this myself, however I know I will turning to here for a lot of answers and know-how from all of you and your great wisdom. My dad was big into cars when he was younger, but got out of it by the time I was born. He never really talked about his cars (78 T/A, 69 442, 69 Roadrunner, 71 Dart Demon) and his racing at Dragway 42..... lo and behold....... it must have been in the blood cause without previous knowledge of my father's conquests (when I was younger) I somehow ended up with a love of muscle cars without the encouragement. I remember building models as a child, my dad still had his from when he was a teenager and I always just wanted to restore them from being damaged throughtout the years. I think this is where it started and has not died out. 

But before I ramble on to much further, I am totally excited and want to thank everyone on here. Reading everyone's posts and following your projects has brought me much joy. I love seeing these cars coming back together. I have be sitting idle on my project not knowing which way it was going to go, but now I can move forward with it. 

***Thumpin, if for some reason this falls through I will PM you. The price you paid is very reasonable to what I paid for a private company. In the end, I am happy. I found the car was not stolen, I did find a bunch of parole papers in the car during the first initial cleaning...gutting. I'm wondering if at some point it was police auctioned.***

Lesson to learn from this is to be cautious about "non-titled" cars. I should of done more research on the subject before my purchase. I had car in hand and cash out of pocket before I realized the tape involved in titling a car with a lost title. However, it worked out for me..... but it could have not. For my outcome I am thankful.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Luckily I currently live in a state that does not snow so I can park my daily driver outside while the goat sits in the garage. I also am not married as of yet, so no making room for the Mrs. car or anything.... just tools and parts for me in my garage. 

However, my girlfriend asked me why I bought this car when I was still in school (one more semester to graduate)...... I told her well we have been dating for a while and if things keep moving forward if we were to get married down the road.... I wanted to buy the car while I was single ..... before she could tell me "No!" She laughed. I promised her a 70-73 Firebird, after the GTO.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Good for you Josh! 
One thing I have learned very recently with my project, don't do more than you need to. I know you mentioned a full frame off earlier in the post and as I learned with mine, if they are solid, heck they are solid. From all the posts from those "in the know" on this site, it was easy to see pulling it apart needlessly might be a huge mistake. Time and money investment wise, you might be better off with not doing what will not benefit you or the car a marked amount in the end. 

Just a thought. I am sure you will do what you feel you need to, I know I am. In the end, all that matters is we are getting more of these great cars back on the road and in the hands of people that appreciate them. 

One last thing, I got lucky and my WIFE actually came up with the idea for the project. (At least she thinks she did  ) So get your girl involved, it makes for a stronger relationship. (Or quicker divorce whichever) :lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like your woman has good taste in cars....69-72 firebirds are awesome cars, had a 69' and a 72'...tried chasing down a 70 TA barn car on the back of a flat bed a few weeks ago to see where he was taking it....nice original car, with what looked like 30 years of pigeon droppings on it. he lost me at a light....GRRRRR!!!:shutme


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Here our some pictures from the first 70 GTO I owned. After I got it and started to assess the needed repairs. I figured it wasn't for me, not the first time around. Don't get me wrong I love challenges, but after pricing for sheet metal and equipment for repairs. I figured I could spend that money and start with a little more of a solid project.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that roof is toast.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a job for TMP or Thumpin......:willy:


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

So I traded that first GTO and some cash for this gem. Needs lower driver fender patch about 4 inches from bottom up, the sunroof zipped back up, and the rear passenger quarter lower section and around wheel lip. Was a 455 car with a 3spd, but now has a 350 with a TH400. The interior was so bad that is was falling apart (crumbling I should say), headliner was owned by mice and possibly squirrels. The sun destroyed it all from sitting in the dessert for a few years unprotected. 

My plans are to restore this one back to as close as original condition as it came minus a few current luxuries to modernize just a tad. My goal is to make any changes from the way it came in 1970, to be very settle. Once I move and get settled I'll start a new thread to follow the restoration process. I'm hoping to be on the 5 year or sooner plan.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW  That passenger side shot just brought back all my memories from the 70's. That is one funk-a-delic paint job ... You have GOT to re do that when you finish the car!

I am so lost in Starsky and Hutch land right now....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that looks like a much better foundation....Interior, is much easier than welding a whole new shell onto a car....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree A much better foundation. Whatcha going to do with that "sunroof"?

Bear


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

The roof will get new sheet metal to fill the hole where the sunroof was...... As far as the sunroof I have no plans for it once removed. Could be a good vent system in an outhouse somewhere. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Why oh why did people ever think that a sunroof in these cars was a GOOD IDEA?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sun holes are for Trans Ams.....


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had my share of cars with T-tops and learned any holes in the roof is a leak in the car. I have had three Camaros,...... All leaked to some extent, at some point. Loved those cars though had an 85 RS, 89 RS, and an 89 Iroc-Z28 w/ 25k on it when purchased in 2003. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

